
Reflections on the color of my skin - sheharyarn
https://www.haydenplanetarium.org/tyson/commentary/2020-06-03-reflections-on-color-of-my-skin.php
======
kstenerud
6 months training for a police officer is appallingly low. German police
officers undergo 3 years of training, including extensive training in de-
escalation.

~~~
dogma1138
That’s 6 months in the academy, they are then made probationary officers for
about 2 years.

In Germany it depends on the path, the police academy includes not only police
training but general education (hence why they are called police universities
and offer degree programs too) to at least college levels in the US and you
may also elect to get your bachelors degree as part of the training.

If you already have a degree your training would be substantially shorter.

While I don’t disagree that the police officer training might need to be
reviewed the 4-6 months for the most part is a clickbait that if you look at
how most other countries train their police force it’s not that different.

Please note that many police forces in the US require a 2 year college degree
/ enough credits for one or higher to join the academy in the first place and
you have to be 21, countries with much longer “academic” studies for police
forces tend to allow people to join the academy at 16-18 and get their 2 years
of secondary education as part of their training.

I think the big difference is that most police forces in the US exempt you
from this requirement if you have served 2 years or more of active military
duty and were honorably discharged.

~~~
SiempreViernes
I've heard claims that a large part of the problem is this probation period,
during which the candidates are made to unlearn all the teaching from the
academy and taught the real ways of the street: that is to say the actual
practice at the station that has been handed down since time immemorial.

~~~
dogma1138
Could be, but they are still tested on the book throughout their probationary
period the question is really how well the training officers are vetted.

However again it’s not that terribly different than many other countries where
you either get an academic degree and then practical training or if you
already have a degree you are essentially given a crash course and sent into
practical training as an apprentice/trainee officer for about the same time
frame as the probationary period in the US.

In the UK you have 3 main paths, apprenticeship which takes about 3 years, a
degree program which takes about 3 years and a degree to policing program
which takes about 2 years.

The first and the last pretty much put you on the street right away the middle
is a combination of academic learning and on duty training.

------
audessuscest
And just like that, everybody is obsessed with race again. Such a progress.

~~~
Jonnax
What utopia of a country do you live in where people didn't care about race up
until people started protesting about police brutality against black people?

~~~
audessuscest
you missed the word "obsessed"

